# RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?



## Gruberunfug (13. Februar 2019)

*RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH Gemeinde,

Aktuell habe ich folgende Situation:

Mein Mainboard hat keine RGB-Header und ich verwende derzeit einen separaten Controller für RGB-Strips sowie zwei weitere Controller, die bei meinen TT Riing (2x 3er Pack) dabei waren. Dazu kommt noch ein weiterer Controller von Nanoxia , mit dem ich per IR Fernbedienung einen Phanteks Halos ansteuere.


Nun möchte ich ein wenig umbauen. 

Ich möchte dann folgende Gerätschaften Ansteuern:

Phanteks Halos (12v)
RGB Stripes (12v)
Lian Li Stirmer  (5v ARGB?)
Bykski CPU Wasserblock (5v)
Phanteks Glacier G1080 (12v)

Das ganze soll nach Möglichkeit bequem per Software und steuerbar und möglichst günstig sein.

Daher erst einmal die Frage: gibt es einen Controller, der sowohl 12v als auch 5v RGB's unterstützt?

Weiter die Fragen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind die RGB-Header abgebildet, die ich soweit kenne. soweit so gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist der Anschluss von einen RGB-Strip (12VGRB) - klar, kein Problem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier beißts nun bei mir aus: Normale Anschlüsse wie beim anderen RGB-Strip, aber Kanäle B und G sind vertauscht. Ist das etwas gängiges oder ein eigenbau von Revoltec?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiteres Fragezeichen für mich: das Lian Li Stirmer wird auf einmal über einen solchen Anschluss angesprochen. was hat es damit auf sich? Auf dem Header sind 4 Pins vorhanden, jedoch werden über das kabel nur 3 Signale weiter gegeben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weiter geht's: Dieser Adapter wird dann auch noch zwischen geschaltet, damit das Stirmer angesteckt werden kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist wiederum das Anschlusskabel vom Bykski Block, der mit 5v laufen sollte. Kabel hat aber 4 Pole. Soweit ich das nachsehen konnte sind die 5v RGB Header alle 3-Polig


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*

Nein es gibt mehrere 5V Digital LED´s 

WS2811 WS2812 z.b haben 5V+,Data,GND 
WS2801, AKA, und APA LED´s haben 4 Pins, 5V+, CKI, SDI, GND, bei diesen LEDs wird das Taktsignal und das Datensignal getrennt. 
CKI = Taktsignal, SDI =  Daten Signal 

Wie das bei den Computer Zubehör geregelt wird kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich LED Controller selbst baue und programmiere, da die aber auch nix eigenes bauen sondern quasi nur das Zeug aus der OpenSource Community nehmen und als ihr eigenes Vermarkten ist das alles das Gleiche, nur das der PC Kram 10 mal mehr  kostet.


----------



## Gruberunfug (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Den Strip habe ich soweit einmal ausgebaut und angesehen. Ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung, was das nun für einer ist und wie ich ihn ansteuern kann. 
Spontan hätte ich vermutet, dass sich der Strip so verhalten sollte wie die 12v Variante => 5v Stromversorgung, G, R & B; nicht adressierbar und (theoretisch) einfach zu handeln. 

=> So ein Controller sollte dafür ausreichen oder? 

20190214-085539 — imgbb.com
20190214-085550 — imgbb.com

Lässt sich anhand der Bilder feststellen, was für led's verbaut sind und wo gibt es LED PCBs in dieser Form zu kaufen? Online finde ich irgendwie nur die flexiblen Streifen oder LED PCBs, die deultich breiter und/oder mit weniger LED-dichte bestückt sind.

//Nachtrag: weiß jemand, wie sich  dieser Anschluss bzw. das Gegenstück dazu schimpft, damit ich evtl. ein Adapterkabel dafür finden/basteln kann?


----------



## dekay55 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*

Die Stecker und Buchsen nennen sich JST 

Ja anhand der Bilder lässt sich es schon erkennen, deine Bilder zeigen absolut Standart 5050 SMD LED Module auf ner Platine, also nicht Adressierbar. 

Wie die Module auf den Stripes oder Platinen verbaut werden ist den Herstellern selbst überlassen, deine LED´s sehen aus wie normale 5050 LEDS in der Typischen 3er Reihenschaltung für 12V Versorgung. Was mich aber Stutzig macht, normalerweise sind die LED´s so geschalten das 12V+ die Versorgungsleitung ist und nicht GND, bei deinen Stripes ist aber ein V- 

LED PCB´s in dieser Form, wird schwer, selbst bauen würde ich sagen weil das denke ich nix ist was man so mal zu kaufen bekommt, du kannst mal schauen obs von AdaFruit und anderen Herstellern aus der Maker Scene was ähnliches gibt, allerdings werden das zu 99,99% Digitale LED´s sein.


----------



## DOcean (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Wie die Module auf den Stripes oder Platinen verbaut werden ist den Herstellern selbst überlassen, deine LED´s sehen aus wie normale 5050 LEDS in der Typischen 3er Reihenschaltung für 12V Versorgung. Was mich aber Stutzig macht, normalerweise sind die LED´s so geschalten das 12V+ die Versorgungsleitung ist und nicht GND, bei deinen Stripes ist aber ein V-



Es gibt beides, erfodert aber jeweils den dazu passende Controller!

V+,R,G,B ist aber die Version mit deutlich mehr Anteil, die andere Version hat aber die gleiche Funktion (einmal wird GND geschaltet, einmal die Versorgung)

Deines Stripes werden wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem verlinktem Controller laufen, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der von der V+,R,G,B Varainte, der verlinkte Stripe hat aber V-,R,G,B.


----------



## Gruberunfug (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Stecker und Buchsen nennen sich JST
> 
> Ja anhand der Bilder lässt sich es schon erkennen, deine Bilder zeigen absolut Standart 5050 SMD LED Module auf ner Platine, also nicht Adressierbar.
> 
> ...



Super, dann stöber ich dort einmal herum. 
Dankeschön!



DOcean schrieb:


> Deines Stripes werden wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem verlinktem Controller laufen, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der von der V+,R,G,B Varainte, der verlinkte Stripe hat aber V-,R,G,B.




Ah, ich verstehe. Dann schau ich einmal, ob ich hier selber etwas basteln/testen kann.  Sollte ja kein Problem sein, den Controller zu verbinden und anstatt den 5v einfach GND zu schalten. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich bei meinen Versuchen den Streifen nicht schon gegrillt habe  Ich melde ich auf jeden Fall zu Wort, sobald ich Ergebnisse habe. 

Furchtbar, dass hier jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht... ARGB 12VGRB, 12VBRG, RGB5V, RGBW, ARGB... und dann für alles ein anderer Controller...


----------



## Gruberunfug (4. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Wahnsinn: Welcher Controller, welche Anschlüsse?*

So, Ende vom lied war folgendes: mit dem 5V Controller mit umgemodelten Kontakten, hat der RGB-Strip keinen Mucks von sich gegeben. Ebenso mit Original Belegung der Kabel war hier kein Leuchten zu sehen. 

Von EZModding (ich hoffe, ich darf das hier erwähnen) hab ich kostenfrei einen 12V Strip mit entsprechenden Adapter bekommen. Auf gut Glück hab ich den vermeidlich defekten Strip mit den Adapter auf 12V betrieben und siehe da: funktioniert... 

Fazit: Anscheinend wurde ich falsch informiert und der 5V Strip ist eigentlich ein 12V Strip.  V- ist einfach falsch beschrieben und müsste V+ heißen. Somit ist das also ein stinknormaler 12V RGB-Strip, nur auf eine PCB gepackt. 
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------

